# Tuscan Natural?



## Unosmom

Has anyone tried this food? I saw it online while browsing, its not widely distributed as of know. But their grain free formula looks pretty decent:

Turkey
Chicken
Turkey Meal
Chicken Meal
Potatoes
Peas
Menhaden Fishmeal
Herring Meal
Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols)
Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols)
Flax Seed, Olive Oil (preserved wityh mixed tocopherols)
Natural Flavor
Potassium Chloride
Alfalfa Leaf
Dried Chicory Root
Apples
Tomatoes
Carrots
Calcium Carbonate
Vitamin E Supplement
Niacin Supplement
d-Calcium Pantothenate
Vitamin B-12 Supplement
Vitamin A Acetate
Vitamin D-3 Supplement
d-Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement
Thiamine Mononitrate
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride
Folic Acid
Iron Proteinate
Zinc Proteinate
Manganese Proteinate
Copper Proteinate
Sodium Selenite
Cobalt Protenate
Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide
Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus
Enterococcus Faecium
Dried Spergillus niger
Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum
Dried Basillus subtilis fermentation products

Its 35% protein, 20% fat, and 436 cal per cup. 

Tuscan Natural Carne Grain Free Recipe for Dogs - Overview


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Unosmom said:


> Has anyone tried this food? I saw it online while browsing, its not widely distributed as of know. But their grain free formula looks pretty decent:
> 
> Turkey
> Chicken
> Turkey Meal
> Chicken Meal
> Potatoes
> Peas
> Menhaden Fishmeal
> Herring Meal
> *Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols)
> Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols)*
> Flax Seed, Olive Oil (preserved wityh mixed tocopherols)
> Natural Flavor
> Potassium Chloride
> Alfalfa Leaf
> Dried Chicory Root
> Apples
> Tomatoes
> Carrots
> Calcium Carbonate
> Vitamin E Supplement
> Niacin Supplement
> d-Calcium Pantothenate
> Vitamin B-12 Supplement
> Vitamin A Acetate
> Vitamin D-3 Supplement
> d-Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement
> Thiamine Mononitrate
> Pyridoxine Hydrochloride
> Folic Acid
> Iron Proteinate
> Zinc Proteinate
> Manganese Proteinate
> Copper Proteinate
> Sodium Selenite
> Cobalt Protenate
> Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide
> Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus
> Enterococcus Faecium
> Dried Spergillus niger
> Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum
> Dried Basillus subtilis fermentation products
> 
> Its 35% protein, 20% fat, and 436 cal per cup.
> 
> Tuscan Natural Carne Grain Free Recipe for Dogs - Overview


???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tobi

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????


Tocopherols: a natural antioxidant and Vitamin E source.

Vitamin E slows the oxidation process of many vitamins.


----------



## Unosmom

its just a typo from the website


----------



## chowder

I tried putting in locations at their website and couldn't find any location in the entire US that sold the food. I wonder if it's so new that it's not even being distributed yet. Or else their website is malfunctioning. I don't know anything about Pyramid Pet Products but it sure seems like a lot of people are making dog food now!


----------



## wollensak

Hi Guys - I just came across this site and was wandering about and found your question.

I have been feeding Tuscan Natural Carne for two years - I was given a sample when it first came out and I have been on it ever since. I have two German Shorthairs and they are doing GREAT on it. You cannot believe their coats (I was feeding EVO before) - it is much smoother and I don't know how to say it but "darker" - the browns are browner (if that makes sense).

When I was feeding EVO, I was supplementing my 12 year old (Casey) with an aspirin at each meal - he just wasn't moving well anymore. When we switched to Tuscan Natural I was reading up on Olive Oil - it said it was a natural anti-inflamitory - so we stopped the aspirin. He hasn't needed it since. He gets up out of bed without a groan or stiffness. 

Another neat thing with Tuscan Natural - as he got older, he put on a few pounds (alright, he got fat) - when we switched to Tuscan I thought he was losing weight, so I stopped in at the vet and weighed him - nope - same weight, but his shape chaned. He got his old "sculpted" look back. The feed store said they had seen a lot of "carb guts" disappearing with this food.

Anyway - Casey & Brew both love it, and I am sold on it.

Stu

PS - It is in a lot of independent stores in California (not the big box stores) - I put in my zip code and the store locator page brought up a bunch of places - I guess they haven't gotten to NC yet - maybe email them and ask - or ask your local store if they can get it - you won't be sorry.


----------



## Jimroe5301

My English Bull eats Carne. He has for the last six months. He is doing great on it. Coat is soft, shiny and dazzling. I used to feed Evo, but I wasn't overly impressed with the results Warner was getting. My local pet food store gave me a sample, then I purchased a bag. He has been on it ever since.
I also have a good groomer friend, and asked her if she knew anything about this food. She stated that she feeds her poodles Carne. Ann stated that she just didn't understand the food. I asked what she meant, and she said in forty years, her dogs have never had deep, softer coats then they do now. Ann told me she is friends with the head of dermatology at UC Davis Vet school to find out how this food is changing her animals. I am waiting for her results.


----------



## DaViking

Looks like a decent food. Where is it made and where do they source the ingredients from?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Tobi said:


> Tocopherols: a natural antioxidant and Vitamin E source.
> 
> Vitamin E slows the oxidation process of many vitamins.


not that lol but thanks.
yeah uno that was confusing.


----------



## meggels

huh?? what is confusing?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

nice first post.


Jimroe5301 said:


> My English Bull eats Carne. He has for the last six months. He is doing great on it. Coat is soft, shiny and dazzling. I used to feed Evo, but I wasn't overly impressed with the results Warner was getting. My local pet food store gave me a sample, then I purchased a bag. He has been on it ever since.
> I also have a good groomer friend, and asked her if she knew anything about this food. She stated that she feeds her poodles Carne. Ann stated that she just didn't understand the food. I asked what she meant, and she said in forty years, her dogs have never had deep, softer coats then they do now. Ann told me she is friends with the head of dermatology at UC Davis Vet school to find out how this food is changing her animals. I am waiting for her results.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

meggels said:


> huh?? what is confusing?


you're too confused to know


----------



## PDXdogmom

DaViking said:


> Looks like a decent food. *Where is it made and where do they source the ingredients from*?


That is the mystery.

A little research shows that one person is the president, secretary, treasurer and director of Pyramid Pet Food, Inc. which is the company selling Tuscan Natural. His name is Ronald H. Melchin and he is an attorney in Folsom, CA. He seems to be associated with quite a variety of companies in some capacity. Not sure what to make of it; but it definitely seems to obscure who truly is behind the product and who manufactures it.

While the ingredients look decent on paper, I'd sure want to know more about the company.


----------



## tem_sat

PDXdogmom said:


> While the ingredients look decent on paper, I'd sure want to know more about the company.


Agreed. If I were to make a decision to purchase it at this time, I would pass based on lack of confidence in the company. But that's me.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

PDXdogmom said:


> That is the mystery.
> 
> A little research shows that one person is the president, secretary, treasurer and director of Pyramid Pet Food, Inc. which is the company selling Tuscan Natural. His name is Ronald H. Melchin and he is an attorney in Folsom, CA. He seems to be associated with quite a variety of companies in some capacity. Not sure what to make of it; but it definitely seems to obscure who truly is behind the product and who manufactures it.
> 
> While the ingredients look decent on paper, I'd sure want to know more about the company.


Furthermore, does anyone else find it odd that two people joined the forum solely to say that they switched their dogs from EVO to Tuscan Natural Carne and haven't posted a thing since? This food is clearly manufactured in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## DaViking

PDXdogmom said:


> That is the mystery.
> 
> A little research shows that one person is the president, secretary, treasurer and director of Pyramid Pet Food, Inc. which is the company selling Tuscan Natural. His name is Ronald H. Melchin and he is an attorney in Folsom, CA. He seems to be associated with quite a variety of companies in some capacity. Not sure what to make of it; but it definitely seems to obscure who truly is behind the product and who manufactures it.
> 
> While the ingredients look decent on paper, I'd sure want to know more about the company.


Agree. Things like this is important today. Most anyone can set up shop anywhere and source everything through unknown 3rd party manufacturers. Doesn't necessary make these foods bad but I don't see any reason to buy them when you can buy high quality food from transparent and trusted companies.


----------



## tem_sat

DaViking said:


> Agree. Things like this is important today. Most anyone can set up shop anywhere and source everything through unknown 3rd party manufacturers. Doesn't necessary make these foods bad but I don't see any reason to buy them when you can buy high quality food from transparent and trusted companies.


I obviously agree with you, however, I still feel that "transparent pet food company" is an oxymoron.


----------



## DaViking

tem_sat said:


> I obviously agree with you, however, I still feel that "transparent pet food company" is an oxymoron.


It's not but they are obviously in a minority. Talk to Fromm and they will give you everything short of their books.


----------



## chowder

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Furthermore, does anyone else find it odd that two people joined the forum solely to say that they switched their dogs from EVO to Tuscan Natural Carne and haven't posted a thing since? This food is clearly manufactured in the Twilight Zone.


It appears to have happened on another forum also. I found it out when I tried to research this food. The only thing that comes up is the foods name and the people who 'recommend it'.


----------



## Unosmom

I send them an email, I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Unosmom

Heres the reply I got from them:

Dear Victoria,

Thank you very much for your interest in Tuscan Natural Brand Pet Foods. 

Our manufacturing plant is in Kansas and we take safe food handling to an all time high. Each production run is tested during the manufacturing process to assure the food meets our expectations for nutrition, but also for dangerous bacteria. We then test again when bags are filled to insure safe products. The additional testing is done after bagging to insure that a specific bagging line does not introduce a problem into the run. We make sure that it is produced safe and is still safe when it is ready for shipment. 

We contract our own ingredients so that we can assure quality as well as source. While some of our ingredients come from foreign sources (such as our Lamb from New Zealand); we require certifications from the sources as to quality control, purity, etc. We have very specific requirements in each ingredient including only natural preservatives, and we purchase no ingredient from China, and have gone so far as to assure that even the ink used in the production of our bags is not from China. We will not sacrifice the safety of your pet in order to increase profit; the safety of your pet is more important than a couple of pennies saved.

Each ingredient in our recipes are included for a purpose and each brings a unique nutritional value. We not only consider premium protein sources, but utilize monounsaturated fats, bring in smart sources of fiber such as lentils, balancing the Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids, while providing sufficient levels of Omega 9's. We select foods from the pet food pyramid with an eye towards a Mediterranean Diet, and reap a multitude of benefits from the inclusion of Extra Virgin Olive Oil. We blend the modern science of nutrition with the selection of natural, healthy ingredients like our grandparents and great grandparents used. Our goal is “Old World Nutrition for New World Needs.”

A unique difference that you will find with our production method is NO "regrind" product. It is a common practice among other manufacturers to "regrind" the food they produce that doesn't quite meet their production standards. This means "regrinding" the cooked food and adding it back into their mix. As you know cooking food degrades some of the nutritional value, regrinding the cooked food and cooking it again renders it nothing but filler with minimal nutritional value. This is a way most other manufacturers are able to control cost. Pyramid Pet will NEVER add reground product into our formulas. We are not looking for fillers or cost cutters, we are looking for proper nutrition.

I hope that you give our products a try, I think your pet will let you know how we live up to our commitment, both in their zeal for their bowls and also in their health and appearance.


----------



## PDXdogmom

I'm not sure what information you asked for in your e-mail to Tuscan Natural; so it's difficult to comment on their reply.

As far as the food being manufactured in Kansas: There are many, many pet food manufacturing plants in Kansas such as General Pet Supply, Simmons Pet Food, CJ Foods, Hills Pet Nutrition, Pro-pet and probably many others. So many companies only make kibble for private label with the information classified as proprietary. 

Interesting marketing angle of "Old World Nutrition for New World Needs" and the emphasis on a Mediterranean Diet. I know that's great for humans, but it's a new twist for dog food marketing.

One statement I felt positive about was their "no regrind" policy; because regrinding is the norm in the industry. 

Still wish we could find out more about the entities involved beyond the name of one individual (I supplied in post #13) who is an attorney and fills all the officer positions himself. That is the antithesis of Jeff Baker of Canine Caviar who is the very public face and CEO and even supplies personal phone numbers. Most companies fall somewhere in-between.

Just editing to add that I just came across another name connected with Pyramid Pet Products (Tuscan Natural). He is one of the old hands from Natura. 

July News Briefs
Posted: June 21, 2011, 6 p.m., EDT (Pet Product News International .com)

PYRAMID: Pyramid Pet Products, the Las Vegas-based manufacturers of Tuscan Natural dog and cat food, hired Ronn Walthers as vice president of sales. Walthers brings more than 30 years of pet food sales and marketing experience to the company and most recently worked at Natura Pet Products, where he managed national, international and regional sales.


----------



## tem_sat

PDXdogmom said:


> I'm not sure what information you asked for in your e-mail to Tuscan Natural; so it's difficult to comment on their reply.
> 
> As far as the food being manufactured in Kansas: There are many, many pet food manufacturing plants in Kansas such as General Pet Supply, Simmons Pet Food, CJ Foods, Hills Pet Nutrition, Pro-pet and probably many others. So many companies only make kibble for private label with the information classified as proprietary.
> 
> Interesting marketing angle of "Old World Nutrition for New World Needs" and the emphasis on a Mediterranean Diet. I know that's great for humans, but it's a new twist for dog food marketing.
> 
> One statement I felt positive about was their "no regrind" policy; because regrinding is the norm in the industry.
> 
> Still wish we could find out more about the entities involved beyond the name of one individual (I supplied in post #13) who is an attorney and fills all the officer positions himself. That is the antithesis of Jeff Baker of Canine Caviar who is the very public face and CEO and even supplies personal phone numbers. Most companies fall somewhere in-between.
> 
> Just editing to add that I just came across another name connected with Pyramid Pet Products (Tuscan Natural). He is one of the old hands from Natura.
> 
> July News Briefs
> Posted: June 21, 2011, 6 p.m., EDT (Pet Product News International .com)
> 
> PYRAMID: Pyramid Pet Products, the Las Vegas-based manufacturers of Tuscan Natural dog and cat food, hired Ronn Walthers as vice president of sales. Walthers brings more than 30 years of pet food sales and marketing experience to the company and most recently worked at Natura Pet Products, where he managed national, international and regional sales.


Interesting. The "no regrind" policy doesn't really sway me all that much, but I do appreciate it. I wonder what they do with the unused food. Thank you for your research.


----------



## Jimroe5301

Dear RachelsaurusRexU ,

I apologize for being only a one time poster. As you can see from the time I have been away, I don't surf the net as often as I should. The only reason I posted in the first place was that a questions was asked that I had personal info on. I am not trying to sway and I don't think sharing info is "odd". Feed whatever you want and I will do the same, but don't question my integrity. Thank you.

Jim

P.S. Extra virgin olive oil is wonderful for dogs and cats, that is what motivated me purchase this product, and the vet at UC Davis confirmed this fact for me.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Jimroe5301 said:


> Dear RachelsaurusRexU ,
> 
> I apologize for being only a one time poster. As you can see from the time I have been away, I don't surf the net as often as I should. The only reason I posted in the first place was that a questions was asked that I had personal info on. I am not trying to sway and I don't think sharing info is "odd". Feed whatever you want and I will do the same, but don't question my integrity. Thank you.
> 
> Jim
> 
> P.S. Extra virgin olive oil is wonderful for dogs and cats, that is what motivated me purchase this product, and the vet at UC Davis confirmed this fact for me.


LOL. Jim, I have no idea why this is being directed at me, but thanks for clearing it up I guess?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> LOL. Jim, I have no idea why this is being directed at me, but thanks for clearing it up I guess?


look at post number 15 in this thread


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> look at post number 15 in this thread


Yes, I wrote it.


----------



## DaViking

I will build my dog an Italian inspired stucco villa to go with the Mediterranean inspired food. After that I will ask Ellen if she will feature me and my dog...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

so there yah go lol.


RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Yes, I wrote it.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

I just found it funny, as I wasn't the only one who pointed out how bizarre it was. I still find it bizarre. I find it more bizarre that someone became defensive over their "integrity" being "questioned" on a forum that they don't even post on! How would I know anything about anyone's integrity based on a single post?! LOL. Oh well. Sorry if I offended you, Jim. The whole thing was only sort of half serious; you know, the Twilight Zone comment and all. Though it's my favorite show in the history of television, I don't believe they actually manufacture dog food there.


----------



## Jimroe5301

Sorry RachelsaurusRexU, just having a dog day afternoon. My honey's "Lhasa" pooped in the house.....guess I was/am having a bad day. Sometimes I can be overly sensitive. I won't let it happen again.

Jim

P.S. I am now up to post number 3!!!


----------



## hmbutler

Jimroe5301 said:


> Sorry RachelsaurusRexU, just having a dog day afternoon. My honey's "Lhasa" pooped in the house.....guess I was/am having a bad day. Sometimes I can be overly sensitive. I won't let it happen again.
> 
> Jim
> 
> P.S. I am now up to post number 3!!!


Dog poop in the house is a bad day? I think you should consider yourself lucky if that's what you think is a bad day lol


----------



## Jimroe5301

hmbutler you are soo right. I am very lucky. Thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I've been feeding TN Lamb/Rice formula for a few months now (along with raw and The Honest Kitchen) and the dogs are doing alright on it. The coats are nice enough, but not as soft and shiny as on Acana (grain free). It seems to give an initial nice coat bloom and then... eh. 
One thing I will say is it smells very fresh and Echo can digest it well (have to be careful, her tummy hates most grains, seems she can handle rice quite well).

Another thing I don't like about the food is it has menadione in it. Bleh. When I'm done with this bag (3rd 30lb bag) I'll either be doing raw + THK or Acana and THK. GOt better results overall from those combinations.

And as I've been a (pretty quiet) forum member for a while you can see I have no affiliation to Tuscan Natural, just was suggested/recommended to me from the local natural pet food store.


----------



## onefreewalk

DaViking said:


> Looks like a decent food. Where is it made and where do they source the ingredients from?


It's produced just outside of Las Vegas, NV. Their ingredients are all U.S. Based.


----------



## DaViking

onefreewalk said:


> It's produced just outside of Las Vegas, NV. Their ingredients are all U.S. Based.


What's the name of the plant/manufacturer?


----------



## PDXdogmom

A poster on another forum in the last day stated that Tuscan Natural is made by C J Foods (Bern, Kansas).


----------

